# Sticky  Sign up OKC fans and introduce yourself !



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Fans of the new Oklahoma City basketball team, we would like to welcome you to basketballforum.com. As one of the largest basketball related community on the web we want to establish a brandnew place to talk, discuss and spend time for OKC basketball fans from Day 1 and we would like to encourage you to join us. 

Sign up for free and become a part of a friendly community, help us build the fan base for this new team 

If you want to introduce yourself, you can either do it here or in the introduction forum:

*Name:*
*Age:*
*Location:*
*Favorite players:*
*Hobbies:*
*Feel free to add whatever:*


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

I am a Sonics fan and I try not to hate the Thunder (just their owner) but I do find it very funny that nobody has claimed to be a Thunder fan lol


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

4 years later. Still no fans here.

LOL


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

::looks around forum:: I guess no one but few teams have fans.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It's pretty amazing that there hasn't been a single OKC fan coming thru in 4 years.

When this forum was made, Bush was still president.


----------

